# womb lining - any advice Please



## loobie75 (Jan 25, 2008)

hiya Everyone, i normally post on the calderdale pages but needed some advice on clomid and wondered if anyone has either been in the same situation or can offer any advice to me - it would be soooooo appreciated.

im CMD 13 after my third cycle of clomid.  i was scanned during the first cycle and told my womb lining was too thin, only 4mm and perhaps clomid wasn't for me.
2nd cycle no scanning
3rd cycle - went for scan yesterday and they were really pleased as my follicle was 24mm and womb lining 5.2mm 

been looking on web this morning (when i should be working but i am obsessed and really want to be preggers!!) and have read that if womb lining is thinner than 6mm at this time its potentially a problem and should ideally be between 8mm and 12mm (hospital told me between 8 and 10).

just wondered if anyone knows how quick the womb lining thickens - is it poss i might improve over next couple of days as due to OV any time, i really hoped it would be third time lucky but if Womb Lining to thin looks like its back to the drawing board

has anyone else been in this position

been really trying to BD and now begining to think it theres no way it will ahve worked again this month so really fed up and disappointed any advice or info much appreciated

thanks in advance love luce XXX


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

hiya loobie  

Great news about follicle and the increase in lining, did the nurse scanning seem concerned about a lining of 5.2m? 

I think the lining can thicken quite quickly, there are vitamins that are meant to help like evening primrose (in first part of your cycle) and selenium i think have you tried them?

XX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

lubieluce try not to panik hunny, i know easy said 

right anything over 7/8 is good hunny + yes your lining could thicken in the next couple of days, try not to worry get on with your babymaking as you would +  this is the one for you,

unfortunately it isnt an exact science + everyone is different so it differs from person to person as does lining size + amount of follies produced such + such

 + goodluck 

xxx


----------



## Ruby2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,

I've not posted here before but just wanted to share my similar experience with you. I've been taking clomid and am currently on my 5th cycle of 100mg.  Each month I have good sized follicles, but my womb lining is always on the thin side.  Each month I've been told that this month it may happen but to no avail.

Fortunately, I had a long awaited appointement on Monday with the consultant (normally the scans are done by the nurse specilaist) which fell on my CD12, this again indicated a good sized follicle but my lining was only 5mm.  Another scan on Friday (CD16) revealed that ovulation had probably occurred (something to do with the follicle now appearing full of blood?!) but that my lining is probably still too thin to sustain a pregnancy.

To help my lining 'thicken' I have been prescribed a course of progesterone which I have to take twice a day in pessary form (not nice!) for 14 days in the hope that by the time any potential embryos find their way to my womb, the progesterone may have helped to 'plump up the pillows'.

I hope this helps, and may be something that you could ask for too?

Good luck,

Sam


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Loobyluce i also forgot to mention selenium, you can get it at holland + barret + it promotes a good blood supply + is said to be god for womb lining,heres the link

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=81

also Q10 is good for cell growth

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=76

i got the 30mg bottles that are reduced to £2 odd they work out a better saving + it is recommended you take 90mg a day 

also try a hotwater bottle or a warm wheat bag + hot baths up until OV  keeping your tum warm is good for blood flow too

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies I know that you are all clomid girls but we have a thread about lining problems, some of us have thin linings due to Asherman's syndrome, and all of us are IVFers- we have all tried Viagra, aspirin, progesterone and oestrogen to thicken linings some to no avail!!
Good Luck clomid also thins the lining I believe.
Natural thinkgs that helps are accupuncture,selenium (brazil nuts), co Q 10 etc

L x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

They usually look for a womb lining of minimum 8mm for good implantation.  The womb lining can grow approx 1-2mm per day so still got time for it to thicken up before ovulation and possible implantation.  Don't forget, you've also got a few days from the time egg released and fertilised before it reaches womb, ready to implant...it spends a few days travelling down the tube, dividing and growing and only ready to implant when it's reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old, usually about 24 hours later at 6 days old (so 6 days past ovulation)....and all this time your womb lining will have been plumping up 

Good luck
Natasha


----------

